

Ask HN: Would you be interested in reading a book on developer's career - fredwu

Hi, I'm considering writing a book about the career of a software developer. Again. Will you be interested? https://leanpub.com/baaad
======
JHof
If the finished product is anything close to what you've described on your
website, then yes. Still, I've come across books like this in other fields and
they tend to not be very good. Maybe non-writers overestimate their ability to
write? Or it could be that professionals at the top of their fields misjudge
their expertise on what it takes to 'make it'. Becoming great at something
often boils down to the basics. One person's unique path or perspective on how
to get there isn't always transferable.

------
kaleidobug
My primary skill is design, but I try learning to code whenever I find some
time to spare. I'd love your book if it has something in it for a person like
me who has no clue about what it is like to be a developer. Good luck.

------
alexrson
If the software dev was really good and the story was interesting and
constructive.

------
Jemaclus
This kind of question is kind of pointless.

If you think you have a compelling story to tell, write it and share it. I
would be interested in reading a book about how grass grows if it were written
well enough. I've read books on engineering problems (bridges falling down,
etc) that would be boring in a textbook but the author somehow turned it into
a compelling narrative about how engineering has changed over the years.

Just write it.

------
ziyadb
Yes.

